# looking for long aquascaping tools



## DRDuck (Oct 8, 2013)

I have a 30" deep tank. Looking for a place to buy long scissors, pincers (or whatever you call the thingies you use to plant with), forceps, sand smoother-ers.  I can't find any long stuff anywhere.

thanks


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Look on ebay for surgical scissors and tweezers that is where I got mine. The 8 - 12" ones work well.


----------



## Kerry (Sep 5, 2013)

here ya go! I was just looking at these yesterday...they have the individual tools available, too.

http://www.azgardens.com/p-1269-6-piece-24-kit-with-black-case.aspx


----------



## axelrod12 (Mar 15, 2011)

They also sell kits on amazon. I think I got my set of 10" tools for around $25.


----------



## jaurillien (Sep 26, 2013)

I recently found a set for $29.99 that had a pretty good variety of tools (of the surgical variety). Haven't exactly figured out what to do with all of it yet but its great to have it. Hope the link helps.

http://www.aquariumplants.com/Aquarium_Plants_com_s_Own_Aquascaping_Kit_p/ask1.htm


----------

